# Sony XPERIA Neo V Current Price



## rohit3221 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Sony XPERIA Neo V or XPERIA SOLA*

Edit urchased Xperia Sola for 20k from flipkart

Old post





> hi guys,
> i am thinking of buying a new mobile...budget around 18k
> i found out the xperia neo v while googling...
> But on flipkart its current price is shown at 18k with 700rs cashback..so it makes it @ rs17300
> ...


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 9, 2012)

AFAIK neo v is available for 15K-16K max.. check out HTC one V which is newer phone then this and it comes in same price range..

but under 15K look for xperia live with walkman


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 9, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> AFAIK neo v is available for 15K-16K max.. check out HTC one V which is newer phone then this and it comes in same price range..
> 
> but under 15K look for xperia live with walkman



I considered one v but its around 18k and doesn't have a front camera...rest of the h/w seems same to me as neo v....
and forgot to mention in my post..i want a bigger screen too.. so no to live as well...


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 9, 2012)

under 15k 3.5+ screen.. I don't think so it is available.. check live with walkman it has all specs you want.. Gpu is not best but good to play most games.. and screen size is 3.2


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 9, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> under 15k 3.5+ screen.. I don't think so it is available.. check live with walkman it has all specs you want.. Gpu is not best but good to play most games.. and screen size is 3.2



i currently hav a 3.2' screen phone...i'd probably for a bigger screen than my current one


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 10, 2012)

then increase the budget..

near to what you need is  "Motorola DEFY XT" but would not recommend because of motorola service in  India.. and also it does not have good GPU...

wait for more members to reply and you check this thread for reference.. check 10-15K section/post

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/buying-advice/150741-mobile-reference-guide-july-2012-a.html


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 10, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> then increase the budget..
> 
> near to what you need is  "Motorola DEFY XT" but would not recommend because of motorola service in  India.. and also it does not have good GPU...
> 
> ...



thnx for the link...i can raise my budget till 18k...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2012)

rohit3221 said:


> I considered one v but its around 18k and doesn't have a front camera...*rest of the h/w seems same to me as neo v*....
> and forgot to mention in my post..i want a bigger screen too.. so no to live as well...



Display is totally different in both

if u want front camera then go for Neo V


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 10, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Display is totally different in both
> 
> if u want front camera then go for Neo V



Thanks for your suggestion. 
Guys please help me, I went to a local retailer shop, and he told me the current price of neo v is 18k(the same as on flipkart)
But why is someone selling it for 13k on ebay??? I can't see ANY difference on the flipkart model, local retailer model, and the ebay model...why so much price difference ?
I have provided the link for ebay in the first post..please check it out...maybe I am missing something...

EDIT: Okay I figured it out...I contacted the ebay seller of this mobile, he told me that this is an imported model, and the 1 year warranty will be provided by them and not sony....This is why there is so much price difference...

What do you guys suggest ? Is it safe to buy the imported model? The seller is saying there is nothing different in the imported one...
Well I am going to unlock the bootloader and root the phone, flash custom roms, etc...so warranty doesn't bother me...anything else I should keep in mind?


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 10, 2012)

Ebay one has Dealer Warranty and not Manufacturer Warranty.. so If any thing happens in a year you need to take it to dealer .. you can't go to sony service center..

Flipkart has manufacturer warranty.. and it cost 17300


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 10, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Ebay one has Dealer Warranty and not Manufacturer Warranty.. so If any thing happens in a year you need to take it to dealer .. you can't go to sony service center..
> 
> Flipkart has manufacturer warranty.. and it cost 17300



Well I am going to unlock the bootloader and root the phone, flash custom roms, etc...so warranty doesn't bother me...anything else I should keep in mind? I mean there won't be anything funny on the phone like different language etc?


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 10, 2012)

I believe it will have at least english on it but possible, no other Indian languages.. 

even if you root you can easily un-root it in minutes.. if phone is dead so it is difficult to catch which os it has..mostly they(service center guys) are gonna re-flash it.. so you can take advantage of warranty..


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 10, 2012)

You can easily get Neo V for 16k, my friend got it for 16.2k from xperia store Noida many months back.


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 10, 2012)

Neo v vs  xperia sola....which one???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2012)

rohit3221 said:


> Neo v vs  xperia sola....which one???



Xperia Sola


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 10, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Xperia Sola



I've heard the battery of sola is not upto the mark and the volume (in-call and loudspeaker) is below average..but dual core sounds awesome...really confused...

EDIT: Purchased SOLA


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats for the phone.
Please tell how is the battery back up of the phone.


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 11, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Congrats for the phone.
> Please tell how is the battery back up of the phone.



Sure, will arrive my home in about 2-3 days..I'll write a review...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats...


----------



## nimbus777 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi ,
  I think Xperia Neo v is good choice .  I took one. It is superb. I got it @ 17000 from flipkart and i got a free 16 Gb sd card . Mobile is good But android ICS update makes it little slower, battery back up is pretty good ...


----------



## funskar (Jul 14, 2012)

Sola is nyc.. Recently my frnd purchased it for 18.2k
Flipkart is pricy,, Selling sola for 19.5k & buytheprice for 18k


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 14, 2012)

funskar said:


> Sola is nyc.. Recently my frnd purchased it for 18.2k
> Flipkart is pricy,, Selling sola for 19.5k & buytheprice for 18k



Yup, But I trust flipkart, the mobile was delivered really fast...took around 38 hrs to delvier...and I purchase my products on EMI...My brother also purchased Xperia S @ 29000 ( a BT headset free (worth rs1200)), which was available @27000 on ebay (w/o BT heaset)


----------

